# Team Catch Phrase (76ers)



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Pick what you want :yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Do it for Todd! We gotta do it for Todd!

Now we can get real coach!

SHAKEN NOT STIRRED!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Hotshot, those choices SUCK.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Hotshot, those choices SUCK.


lol I asked for opinions, I got a few but nothing really good. If you would like to offer more, be my guest:yes:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Got me. I just like to criticize things and not back myself up. Don't you know that by now?  

BTW - I don't think we'll have the "Answer" in two years...:no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> lol I asked for opinions, I got a few but nothing really good. If you would like to offer more, be my guest:yes:


i think mine kick ***


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

"We have the Answer, but do we have a prayer?"

-Tim


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

^^^^:laugh: Good one. I picked "We got the answer."


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

"We got the Answer" is da best of the choices..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> "We got the Answer" is da best of the choices..


:yes:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> PhillyPhanatic "We have the Answer, but do we have a prayer?"


 :clap:


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

"As we rebuild, we get killed."


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

"We've got the "Answer"


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The team that Allen Iverson is on.

Let's cancel practice.

Todd is injured. Looks like we'll have to go without a center like the rest of the east. Hope they don't call us posers.

Wachovia Center, here we come! I wonder what our stadium name will be next year.

Keith Van Horny, babay.

Undersized and overpaid (suits the Knicks better).


----------

